# Done it!



## Silkman_Bob

Firstly - sorry I have been rubbish at posting on here recently - what with Xmas etc life has been a bit hectic but I will try my best to get on here more often in 2012!

I thought I would post a message in here today, primarily for all those people who are launching in to their weight loss programmes and are a bit daunted by it and the end of the road seems a long way away, if not close to impossible.

Towards the end of 2010 I had a check up with the Nurse and weight 22st 10 - let's be honest for a 5ft 11 bloke, that isn't good! Obviously she told me that I needed to lose weight and all the positive benefits of doing this. I remember at the time she told me the ideal would be 11st 7, to which I replied something along the lines of "well that's going to happen isn't it".

She also told me to sign up to a few runs for charity just to give me an additional focus and something to work towards - from memory I think she said about the Great North Run but maybe I am just assuming that with her being from Newcastle herself! Anyway, for somebody who was so overweight and struggled to get the motivation to change the channel on the TV (even with the remote!), this seemed truly impossible - to the extent where I brushed it off, thinking well there is no point even thinking about something like that because it is never going to happen.

I was also borderline being put on insulin for my diabetes and had regular monitors fitted for my blood pressure overnight which was entertaining to say the least!

Hand on heart, I would challenge anyone to be more of a lazy, unfit, unhealthy slob than I was back then.

This time last year, I don't know why, I decided that I was going to give weight loss one last go. It was a couple of months after the appointment with the Nurse, so I cant honestly say it was a knee jerk reaction to it - but maybe I needed a bit of time to actually realise not only that she had a point but also that I could do something about it - if I really wanted to.

So I started watching what I ate and at Easter joined a local gym, even though I was unsure whether I had done the right thing in terms of having the required motivation. From day one they were brilliant with me and right from the start I started to go 5 or 6 times a week. Part of this was because I was feeling better in myself (mild depression soon went), and part of it strangely was more of a social thing - yeah ok it is a gym, but the interaction after a while made it more of a social club too!

Clothes started getting looser and suddenly people starting telling me that you could tell I had lost weight - two things which is so motivating to finish the job off it is untrue.

I was taken off metformin in September last year, and the first HbA1c without tablets came back at 5.5 which I was over the moon with.

As my confidence grew I started doing different things as well as the gym - spinning classes, 5 a side football, even 10k charity runs - something I never ever thought I would do.

There have been so many highs on the journey, they keep you going through the inevitable lows and feelings of self doubt. But I don't think anything will ever beat the feeling I had this morning when I stood on my bathroom scales and it read 11st 7.0 lbs - so much so that I started to cry - silly I know 

I know that this is only the start of the journey, as now comes what some people say is the hard part - keeping the weight in check, but I am a totally different person to what I was, not just in weight but also within myself. Was all the hard work and effort worth it - yeah too right it was!

So to all those people who are seeing 2012 as their year to transform their lives, I hope this has been of some help. You will have people who doubt you and days when you even doubt yourself - but that is a good thing as if you didn't have that I am not sure whether the feeling of success would be quite so strong when you do reach your goals.

Finally - (sorry if this is a bit corny), there is an advert on television at the moment advertising a new car - cant remember which one at the minute but it goes along the lines of what do all winners have in common - joy. That is so true when it comes to losing weight and improving your health. Take small steps and take time to enjoy your achievements along the way - perhaps this is the most important thing you could ever do!

Bob x


----------



## Copepod

All good news, Bob.

Shame there's no Parkrun (free Saturday monring 5km runs) in Macclesfield - I guess the nearest is Bramhall, near Cheadle Hulme / Stockport http://www.parkrun.org.uk/bramhall/home 

What did you do instead of Great North Run?


----------



## Silkman_Bob

The nearest one is Bramhall which I was actually going to go to last week but was put off by the rain 

I did the 10k Santa Run at Heaton Park in December but got a bit of a bug for it now


----------



## Northerner

Bob, thank you for posting your story, it is truly inspirational! You're not the only one to shed a tear, I had a lump in my throat when you spoke about the scales bit  You have done tremendously well, and I have no doubt that you are a changed man. You have found a new energy, a new way of living, new enthusiasm and a love of sport and the way it makes you feel - what man would want to give that up and return to how you were? Fantastic mate, I'm really chuffed for you!


----------



## lucy123

Bob - I hae been wondering where you have been - so good to see you back and with such an inspirational and moving story. Hang on to that feeling!! I can imagine the tears and can totally understand why. This certainly gives hope to a lot of us at the moment - it is clear it can be done!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## trophywench

Brilliant Bob!

I love your story, although I hate reading similar in eg Balance or anywhere published,  because I wonder what 'spin' has been put on the story and how much of it is actually what the person themselves said and came from their heart,

Thank you!


----------



## Katieb

Oh Bob what a fantastic and inspirational story! I was diagnosed in May last year and having lost 2 and a half stones have a stone and a half to go - and boy am I finding it tough! Reading about your journey has made me think I can do it now! I have set my sights on May as my target time (a year since diagnosis, and check up appt). So I now know it can be done! Well done and be proud, very very proud!! Katiex


----------



## Steff

Bob how magnificant what a story, this should be used as a sticky at the top of the WLG thread it is such an inspirational story.
I wholeheartedly salute you Bob and hope alot of people can tak alot from this


----------



## Barb3234

What a fantastic, inspiring and honest post. You have done brilliantly Bob and your story does indeed make me feel more committed than ever to getting slim and fit.
You have worked hard for your success and it juts shows that if we stick to our guns, it can be done. 

Very, very large pat on your slim and healthy back!


----------



## Silkman_Bob

Thank you everyone ? I know it sounds a clich? and many people say this without really meaning it, but honestly if I can do it anyone can


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Silkman !     I would vote for you !


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Wow Bob what a great achievement a true inspiration to us all . You brought tear to my eyes..............its was a message written from the heart.

Well done


----------



## Julia

Bob, that is amazing. Congratulations!!! Inspirational. 
So pleased the 10k santa run went well and glad you've got the running/exercise bug - it's like one amazing drug that sorts so many things out whilst also being addictive!


----------



## am64

wow fantastic that is such a good thread to read ...thank you and well done


----------



## katie

Well done bob, that is amazing  Very inspirational, thank you.


----------



## Pigeon

Well done Bob! Very inspirational!

The Great North Run Ballot is open at the moment actually, if you fancy giving it a go....? I'm in the ballot, I have done it twice before and it was absolutely amazing, the atmosphere was fantastic and the crowd literally carry you along. There are of course other half marathons which are cheaper, closer to home and less busy, but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the hospitality of the Geordies.


----------



## Silkman_Bob

Thanks again everyone 

Pigeon - I may just have a look at that tonight


----------



## nitaduck

*well done*

hi bob just read your post as i was feeling at an all time low (weightloss and motivation wise) and found it inspirational and gave me hope.
any tips on how to get motivated?? well done
nitaduck


----------



## Janine

Bob you have inspired me sooo much. I have lost 3 stone since being diagnosed type 2 in January this year and was beginning to wobble a bit. Your positive and heartfelt story has given me a much needed boost to continue with the diet. 
Thankyou for sharing this with us   and Congratulations


----------



## judderman62

wow what a story - thanks for sharing that Bob. I had tears in my eyes reading the scales bit too. That is an incredible weight loss.

Excecise apart how else did you do it ?

thanks again for sharing this.

have a great christmas


----------



## HelenHanfe

I'm very new to the forum and am spending time looking through all the posts, whether I think they apply to me or not, to see what I can find.  It's been an incredibly rewarding, informative exercise.

To read your story - late in the day, though it may be - can I add my congratulations !  It gives me hope.....   4 stone lost, some still to go....it's slow going.  

Lovely to read how well you've done - good for you !  I hope you have maintained your ideal weight and are managing well.  

Helen


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff Silkman


----------



## AnnW

I have only just come across this thread ...when I was first diagnosed I was so scared I stopped eating almost everything I loved and the weight dropped off me. Now, after two and a half years I am more careless and some weight has come back on. I also comfort eat after having had a terrible time over the past few years. 
BUT to read your post is inspirational !! I swim every day and agree about the social side of a gym , all in it together! I have joined the gym part but don't go to it that often , you have inspired me ...... Just what I need . Thank you so much , and well done to you, wonderful result !!


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff !


----------



## HOBIE

Has everyone had a read ?  It is good stuff  Good luck anyone who needs a positive push


----------



## toffee_01

you have given me hope bob thank you


----------



## Smitha

Congratulations for your achievement.


----------



## Barcodebobby

Very inspirational story Bob! I have a similar story myself except my story involves what my wife calls a lifestyle change rather that a diet. Although that said my bible has been Dr Clare Bailey’s book “the 8-week blood sugar diet recipe book” which is based on a Mediteranean Style regime. For me its been a great success over the last 19 months, I have come down from a 58” waist to 48”, 22.85 stone (320 lbs) to 17.26 stone (242 lbs). My Blood/Sugar ratio has come down substantially to 5.4  and I have come off Glicacide. I aspire to control the decease by living our new Mediteranean low carb lifestyle with a goal yet to be achieved of 15 stone.


----------



## Northerner

Barcodebobby said:


> Very inspirational story Bob! I have a similar story myself except my story involves what my wife calls a lifestyle change rather that a diet. Although that said my bible has been Dr Clare Bailey’s book “the 8-week blood sugar diet recipe book” which is based on a Mediteranean Style regime. For me its been a great success over the last 19 months, I have come down from a 58” waist to 48”, 22.85 stone (320 lbs) to 17.26 stone (242 lbs). My Blood/Sugar ratio has come down substantially to 5.4  and I have come off Glicacide. I aspire to control the decease by living our new Mediteranean low carb lifestyle with a goal yet to be achieved of 15 stone.


Hi Bobby, welcome to the forum  Good luck with your goals!


----------



## HOBIE

Barcodebobby said:


> Very inspirational story Bob! I have a similar story myself except my story involves what my wife calls a lifestyle change rather that a diet. Although that said my bible has been Dr Clare Bailey’s book “the 8-week blood sugar diet recipe book” which is based on a Mediteranean Style regime. For me its been a great success over the last 19 months, I have come down from a 58” waist to 48”, 22.85 stone (320 lbs) to 17.26 stone (242 lbs). My Blood/Sugar ratio has come down substantially to 5.4  and I have come off Glicacide. I aspire to control the decease by living our new Mediteranean low carb lifestyle with a goal yet to be achieved of 15 stone.


Keep at it & well done


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Silkman_Bob said:


> Firstly - sorry I have been rubbish at posting on here recently - what with Xmas etc life has been a bit hectic but I will try my best to get on here more often in 2012!
> 
> I thought I would post a message in here today, primarily for all those people who are launching in to their weight loss programmes and are a bit daunted by it and the end of the road seems a long way away, if not close to impossible.
> 
> Towards the end of 2010 I had a check up with the Nurse and weight 22st 10 - let's be honest for a 5ft 11 bloke, that isn't good! Obviously she told me that I needed to lose weight and all the positive benefits of doing this. I remember at the time she told me the ideal would be 11st 7, to which I replied something along the lines of "well that's going to happen isn't it".
> 
> She also told me to sign up to a few runs for charity just to give me an additional focus and something to work towards - from memory I think she said about the Great North Run but maybe I am just assuming that with her being from Newcastle herself! Anyway, for somebody who was so overweight and struggled to get the motivation to change the channel on the TV (even with the remote!), this seemed truly impossible - to the extent where I brushed it off, thinking well there is no point even thinking about something like that because it is never going to happen.
> 
> I was also borderline being put on insulin for my diabetes and had regular monitors fitted for my blood pressure overnight which was entertaining to say the least!
> 
> Hand on heart, I would challenge anyone to be more of a lazy, unfit, unhealthy slob than I was back then.
> 
> This time last year, I don't know why, I decided that I was going to give weight loss one last go. It was a couple of months after the appointment with the Nurse, so I cant honestly say it was a knee jerk reaction to it - but maybe I needed a bit of time to actually realise not only that she had a point but also that I could do something about it - if I really wanted to.
> 
> So I started watching what I ate and at Easter joined a local gym, even though I was unsure whether I had done the right thing in terms of having the required motivation. From day one they were brilliant with me and right from the start I started to go 5 or 6 times a week. Part of this was because I was feeling better in myself (mild depression soon went), and part of it strangely was more of a social thing - yeah ok it is a gym, but the interaction after a while made it more of a social club too!
> 
> Clothes started getting looser and suddenly people starting telling me that you could tell I had lost weight - two things which is so motivating to finish the job off it is untrue.
> 
> I was taken off metformin in September last year, and the first HbA1c without tablets came back at 5.5 which I was over the moon with.
> 
> As my confidence grew I started doing different things as well as the gym - spinning classes, 5 a side football, even 10k charity runs - something I never ever thought I would do.
> 
> There have been so many highs on the journey, they keep you going through the inevitable lows and feelings of self doubt. But I don't think anything will ever beat the feeling I had this morning when I stood on my bathroom scales and it read 11st 7.0 lbs - so much so that I started to cry - silly I know
> 
> I know that this is only the start of the journey, as now comes what some people say is the hard part - keeping the weight in check, but I am a totally different person to what I was, not just in weight but also within myself. Was all the hard work and effort worth it - yeah too right it was!
> 
> So to all those people who are seeing 2012 as their year to transform their lives, I hope this has been of some help. You will have people who doubt you and days when you even doubt yourself - but that is a good thing as if you didn't have that I am not sure whether the feeling of success would be quite so strong when you do reach your goals.
> 
> Finally - (sorry if this is a bit corny), there is an advert on television at the moment advertising a new car - cant remember which one at the minute but it goes along the lines of what do all winners have in common - joy. That is so true when it comes to losing weight and improving your health. Take small steps and take time to enjoy your achievements along the way - perhaps this is the most important thing you could ever do!
> 
> Bob x


It’s a massive achievement,you should be so proud of yourself . I cried just now when I tried on a blouse I had brought was 8 sizes smaller than 20 months ago . ( I am a woman, the name on here is my dog’s! )


----------



## trophywench

Good grief Freddie - that's brilliant too!  Well done you as well.


----------



## Ditto

Yes, well done.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Well done! This shows it can be done. I so wish I had your energy and enthusiasm. Be proud you have helped yourself so much. Wishing you have a happy healthy life. Joy to you Great


----------



## counsellorneil

Great opening post. I can relate to the euphoria of losing weight. It's taken me a lot longer, but over 5/6 years I've managed to go from 15st 10lbs to 11st 2lbs. Ideally I'd like to lose another couple of lbs to be 11st exact. For me it's been a combination of initially low carbs and then once a bit of weight had come off felt more able to exercise, which for me has mostly been daily fast walking, progressively longer distances, plus occasionally using an exercise bike that my daughter was getting rid of. I'd never have imagined getting to my current weight when I first started. I didn't set an overall goal to begin with. The initial goal was just to start losing weight. Once I realised that was possible, then I started to set lots of smaller intermediate weight goals of half a stone. The lose does seem to get slower over time.


----------

